
L.A. took their water and land a century ago. Now Owens Valley is fighting back - Mz
http://www.latimes.com/local/california/la-me-owens-valley-eminent-domain-20170712-story.html
======
philiphodgen
I just spent some time in the Owens Valley. This summer it is much greener
than previous summers -- a faint echo of what the valley must have been like
before the LADWP started sucking water out of the valley.

For those of you who have never done it, take Highway 395 north to Reno. The
landscape is amazing. Old western movie landscape. Go to Mono Lake (after
eating at Mono Cone in Lee Vining). That's where High Plains Drifter was
filmed.

Then go north and visit Bodie, a well-preserved ghost town. Take sun block.
:-)

I personally hope the eminent domain strategy works. It would be wonderful to
see a lush valley between two massive mountain ranges with snow-capped peaks.
Green valley floor, cattle grazing beneath tall cottonwoods. That's what we
lost.

But then, I do not live in the City of LA so I would not be directly hurt.

The problem of course is money. These are not wealthy counties. Mono County
has 25 or 26 deputy sheriffs to patrol the entire county. :-0 Can the counties
fund the purchase price -- and the litigation costs? I don't know.

